# A New Guy to G Scale Purchased USA Trains good Choice?



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

I have loved trains for many years. I had HO scale most of my child hood and teen years. Then the trains had to move on due to Military Career. Now that career is over...and on a new one now..... I have fallen into the Hobby once more. Only this time I have taken the saying if your going to do something "Go Big or dont do it at all!" Any how so i sat down today and purchased some USA trains items track..rolling stock and diesel locos. I like the Modern trains and like some of the old. I have read a lot here on the forums and would like to ask if I did well.

I purchased 10ft diameter curve track full circle as.... I purchased the SD-70 Mac Alaska (yes from Alaska but live in NC due to military career.) Was the 10 ft diameter a good choice for this loco?

I purchased 12 - 24 inch straight track to make a basic loop is this a good working size to start with?

This is the list of the rolling stock and locos and caboose. 

*1 Alaska Railroad, GP38-2 Diesel Locomotive, USA Trains G Scale Locomotive, USA22216 **1 Alaska RR, USA Trains 10,000 Gallon Tank Car, USA15112 **1 Alaska Railroad, Blue, 40' PS-1 Simulated Steel Box Car, USA Trains, USA19221A **1 Alaska, Blue and Yellow, Center Cupola Caboose, USA Trains R12151**1 Alaska Railroad/Blue & Silver, G U.S. Refrigerator Car, USA Trains, USA16204C **1 40 Ft. Mechanical Refrigerator Car , Alaska, USA Trains, USA16512 **1 Train Power 10 Walk-A-Round Power Supply, USA Trains, USARTP10 - **1 Alaska, Blue and Yellow, SD-70 MAC Diesel Locomotive, USA Trains, USA22609 *


Thanks for the input Like I said I'm a Newbie to the G Scale World but would like to learn a lot. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, all fine and you will be happy with them. 

No locomotive seems to be without any trouble, so if you have problems or questions in operation, come ask here. 

Certain runs of the Train Power units had some problems, so if you have erratic operation, like not smooth control, return it to USAT for checking. 

Is this track indoor or outdoor? 

Put a little automotive wheel bearing grease in the rail joiners before connecting will save problems in oxidation and corrosion. (The can of wheel bearing grease, lithium based with moly in it, the grease will be a dark silvery gray-black) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome Snowy, 
USATrains is a fine choice and many will be jealous of your broad curves. ..... however: 
10' D seems big... 5'r ..60"r ... my broad yet not as big as some in HO was 30"r, now G is 3 times as big if you are in USATrains 1:29, yet the track is only twice as big in proportion ... so 10'D isn't as generous as it sounds BUT is a compromise we make to stay wiithin the garden. 
Your big diesels should work on this track, but you may not like the overhang. 
I run 10'D but have small old time equipment. 
You have done well and have a good set up to learn with. 
Find a local large scale group to join, they will have answers before you know your questions. 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There ought to be a time window to allow you to delete a post, since you can edit it to anything you want anyway. 

Greg


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice and from what you guys are telling me so for I'm on the right track!!! 

Oh yeah its going to be an outdoor layout for sure!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the hobby! You should subscribe to Garden Railways, they lots of good basic articles. Read over all the forums ,this one 
and Large Scale Central are both good for info/help. Look for a local Garden Railway club, I think the Garden Railways Forum has a link there to clubs in the nation. Getting with others and seeing what they have done/experienced will help you a lot. They can loan you back issues of GR also.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

As others have said, the 10-foot diameter is *ok* for the big SD70 locomotive.. 
but.. 
if you are going to focus on large standard gauge diesels and trains, you should definitely go with wider curves *if you can*.. 

When planning a garden railroad from scratch, dont start by buying the track first!  
first, make your trackplan..and makes the curves as wide as you possibly can, within the space constraints of the area available for the railroad. 
*then* look at track! buy sectional curves if they fit the trackplan, otherwise use flex track.. 

So, 10-foot diameter will work, but it is still a bit on the tight side for the locomotive you chose.. 
go wider if you can!  
If you can make your mainline wider, you could probably still use the 10-foot diameter track you bought for other areas.. 
For example, you might have one part of the railroad that allows for really wide curves, maybe 20-foot diameter! 
but then over on the other side of the railroad, you might only be able to fit in a 10-foot diameter return loop.. 
something like that..so im sure you could still use the track you bought, somewhere.. 
but its always best to make the trackplan first..then the track conforms to the trackplan.. 
not vice-versa..
you dont want the track to dictate your trackplan, if you have the space to go wider.. 

Scot


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome: You are good to go. I have an USA SD-70mac and 10' diameter curves. That is a long engine and it has a lot of over hang on those curves. I recommend using a longer car immediately after it. I pull either a USA streamliner, or a 50' freight car, I use double door long box car (called an automobile car in my youth). That engine has pulled some of my 40' and shorter freight cars off the track when entering the curve. The best advise we all received, when we started and now give out is to use the largest diameter curves your allotted space permits. When I built my layout, 10' diameter was the largest sectional diameter available. I wish I had 16-20' diameter curves. I have longer engines and cars that would look better on the bigger curves. 

Chuck


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, I would have bought a pair of GP38s (they're the best engines!)... 
BUT....On the other hand, how can you be a proper Alaska Railfan these days without owning an SD70?!? You'll make it work if its what you like!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info chuck.....The only thing is a lot of the manufactures do not make a whole lot of Alaska rolling stock. A lot of the rolling stock for Alaska is 40'. Do you know where I might be able to get some custom stuff made or start the process with a manufacture perhaps? 
I'm limited on realestate in my in my own yard becasue of the Queen. So thats why I went with 10' diameter curves for now. Once I can convince the queen for more land perhaps I could go bigger







Till then im limited on my kingdoms use of space LOL.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can find rolling stock that you like you can always repaint and decal them, there are several different types of hoppers available that might be suitable. Stan Cedarleaf a member here makes excellent decals. I have used him for quite a few remakes. His decals are excellent. He has an extensive library of RR lettering and he also does custom designs. One project involved relettering 32 LGB iron ore cars to Duluth Missabi & Iron Range lettering. Chuck


----------



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

I am limited to 10' diameter curves, so, I limited my locomotive choices to B-B and my rolling stock to 40'. In my case, it's a USAT GP38. But, the turnouts I chose are Piko with 8' diameter, so that's really my ruling curve. The GP38 and 40' rolling stock all work fine on these curves. However, I've abandoned my plans to replace the hook and loop truck-mounted couplers with knuckle body-mounted ones. My eyeball test tells me there would be trouble aplenty with the better couplers. And I'm not doing any shunting, so, I am compromising and using the hook and loops. I hope this is helpful. 
Ken S.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

10 foot diameter curves, two 10 foot diameter switches taking the diverging path and one #6. Works fine.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

That doesn't look to bad actually. Well hopefully next monday I should have my track. I ordered it from reindeer pass railroad online store. I still havent gotten a shipping confirmation from wholesale trains.com yet for my locos and rolling stock.








I'm excited and can't wait to test it all once I get it in. I will post a idea I have for my layout when I get the chance.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

With Wholesale trains, did you order online or phone it in? Did they say 'available' or 'in stock'? 
If you ordered online and it said Available, you may have a wait. It means it's been made and released and they will try to get what you want from distributors / other dealers. 
The dealers that advertise here will get it to you quick, the discounters on the net ... welll.... wait and see. 

Personal story with one big discounter; I ordered a slope back tender online, it said available. I waited, and waited. Finally I sent an email to cancel the order so I could buy one I found online. 4 months later their tender arrives and my bank acct lighter. 

I kitbashed the 2nd tender. 

Call them and ask about the items you ordered. 

Happy Rails 
John


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

I called them and well only 3 items will be here in the next few days. the SD-70 Mac the power supply and 1 blue box car the rest of the order is on back order. A little frustrating when their website says it’s in stock!  Well my track should be in tomorrow according to UPS and the FedEx of the loco and one rolling stock should be here Tuesday.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Snow:
 
 
Welcome to the world of buying LS trains.  There are places that I won't order from because of past problems.  One lesson is to only order by phone.  Then you can find out if they have it in stock and when it will be shipped.  Usually that works, but not always.  I once ordered three items from a company that no longer exists ( they were located in Illinois and Nevada) they shipped two items and said that they didn't have the third.  I said not to back order the third car.  Six months later the car arrived.  They had my credit card from the order for the other two cars.  Another LS dealer, still in business, sent me a car that arrived damaged, not from shipping as the box was fine, but from the manufacturer.  They said not to bother them and to deal with LGB.  A week or so later I received the damaged parts, but the overall experience sucked.
 
Unfortunately, you will have to learn who you can rely on and who can give you potential problems, because we will all have different experiences.  Others swear by the companies that I had problems with, I just swear at them.  
 
Chuck
PS most of my orders over the past 30+ years have gone smoothly. The problems were probably less than 1% of the total orders, they just are more memorable.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok thanks chuck. I will keep that in mind for sure. I will keep a list of merchants who I like and dont like on hand just incase too!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My suggestion is to make contact with a local group, either a formal club or just some individuals. I think you said you were in North Carolina. If you say your town or region, someone might pop up. Ask them who they are comfortable with as dealers. It is a lot easier to talk about dealers one to one than on a public forum. Chuck


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

I received my track yesterday. It all looked to be in good condition. Today I received my sd-70 mac and one rolling stock it looked in good shape no damage. I will be setting up a circle tonight to test the loco and make sure its running right. So far I seem to be off to a good start.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you got your engine. Pictures please. Chuck


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

I just uploaded a video of my test run and layout idea. Enjoy





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SS3Dje80Gro&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good for you! 

I have a little information on the SD70 should you need some more coupler swing: 

http://www.elmassian.com/trains/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips/usat-motive-power/sd70 

Greg


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the information Greg. I have been looking at the Bridgeman website you have led me down the wrong path







.....My wife asked me how I was going to put a bridge across the pond and where could I possibly get a large bridge or bridges to make my plan come to life: LOL







I have found my answer can't wait to drop it on her lol.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bridges are a very cool addition, go for it! 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Greg is almost ready to get in his car, for work!! ha!!! Ga-da' mate!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Spot on John. Last post before making my daily commute to Disneyland!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Whups, mean Dirk.... need more coffee... 

Greg


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

Update!! The rest of my rolling stock should be in today. The only thing left floating out there is the GP-38 and then I should have my entire order. So far so good. I also decided I was going to make an attempt to build my own railway bridge out of wood. I kept the material cost down to 40 dollars. This will be an 8 foot long bridge of my own design. It won't look like the Bridgeman’s but hey I thought I would give it a shot. I can't work on my layout with all the bad weather with wind rain passing thru. I need to rent a stump grinder to remove obstacles out of the lay out area. So I will work on a bridge till I get a good break in the weather.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw it. It looks as if the SD70-Mac can handle the 40' cars on the ten foot curves with out any problems. My problems may be because I am using body mounts and a step up USAt coupler on the SD. Chuck


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That was a great video Snowhunter--I especially liked the timing of the lyrics in the music with the appearance of your husky! 

Keith


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks!! I tried to make it good one with my cell video. My HD camera was uncharged







Thanks for noticeing my timing of the video to show one of our dogs. I figured hey why not tiime it since on of the dogs wanted to see what dad was up too in the living room that night lol. They are Alaska malamutes but can be mistaken for huskies. I dont hold that against you







They both weigh in at 130 lbs each!! The easy way to tell is the size of the dog and most huskies are blue eyed. Sometimes bi eyed which means a blue and a brown one. I recived my rolling stock this afternoon. I'm going to attmept to upload some photos here.


[url="


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

I installed the knuckel cpuplers on mine that came with the rolling stock. It seemed to do pretty good.







Oh yeah i also recived a piece of 6 inch straight track with my blue eskimo car I was surprised! Does usa trians do that with certain rolling stock?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Probably 12" and they used to give a piece of track with some of the "ultimate series" cars... you might have gotten some NOS. 

Greg


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

Opps 12" yes thats the ticket! Ok thanks greg whew sucks being the new guy sometimes.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

I have been working on my bridge. I posted in the bridge section of the forums tell me what ya think!!! 




http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

I have been working on my layout the last several months this is what I have gotten done so far. Enjoy!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb8XEjcFLwk


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Use the blue chain symbol to place in a link that is clickable. Right next to the youTube symbol.

Updated video


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Snowhunter, I have a car similiar to the 640810 blue with yellow lettering, (The Alaska Railroad) made by Charles Ro with 1965 as the number on the car and USA Trains number R1965. 
This car needs a new home and you can contact me at [email protected] if interested. Looks new, but 1 stirrup is missing.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

I will contact via email about the rolling stock.............Thanks for help linking the youtube video was having issues I think on my end.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

3rd run camera on train


----------



## wgn4884 (May 23, 2013)

SnowHunter, I like the things you have. One thing to be aware of is that the swiveling axle on USAT 6-wheel diesel trucks has a pin that extends upward toward the body. The end of that pin rides on a thin sheet metal piece, and a drop of oil or some grease on the sheet metal will help it pivot freely. Greg Elmassian has good discussion of this on his website where he talks about PA locomotives, but it applies to SD 70 too.


----------



## wgn4884 (May 23, 2013)

Andrew, correct me if I am wrong but I think chop saws, sometimes called cut-off saws, have abrasive discs that grind through the material being cut. Similar saws with toothed blades are called power miter saws. Cutting track with a toothed blade would be tricky and would not work for stainless steel unless a carbide blade is used. Years ago I got a little 7” chop saw with a disc 1/8” thick which grinds through SS track easily. I don’t know of anywhere to get one now. 

Bill


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks I will keep that in mind....I'm overseas at the moment being a defense contractor puts me on hold with the lay out. I will get more pictures up of the lay out and what I have acccomplished.


----------

